# A CT Keeper. :]



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I decided to keep this guy who is from my latest Petsmart CT line. He was out of my 3rd generation spawn..So have worked on the finnage a bit. Oh..He is almost 3 months old.. 
These arent very good quality pics as I used my iPhone.. But thats okay. lol. I just want you guys to see his fins and colors. 
View attachment 21478


View attachment 21479


View attachment 21480


View attachment 21481


View attachment 21482


View attachment 21483


And of course if did not flare in one of these pics. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've been thinking of getting some red CTs from either PetCo or PetsMart....I want to create a red CT line by myself...

Nice boy you got there! I like his fins and the color is AMAZING! You'll do some great things with the pair I'm gonna send you....I can feel it!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You should try it out! Its really fun to see what you can get! :]. 
And thanks! I just wish the pics were a bit better. lol. Thats okay, he is fantastic in person! Great 180 spread too! 
And I hope so!! I am so excited for them to come in.. I already have a 10g spawning tank and a 30g growout tank "on hold" for these guys. haha. (I plan ahead)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Haha nice. I'll select some nice ones for you. They haven't hatched yet but by tonight they should.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds good. And be sure to send me a pic when they do..please. lol.. Oh.. Ive been meaning to ask you, at what age do you breed your pair..? Im just wondering? I usually breed mine around 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome rays!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you! :].


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

As soon as they hit 4 months! Any younger...too agressive. I try to breed them until they are 10 months old.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

He's so cute! His fins are beautiful!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (May 30, 2010)

He's beautiful


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you guys! He is a great looking guy, in person.. . Those pics arent very good at all...The only reason I decided to keep him is because I just fell in love with his colors and personality..He is hilarious...if thats even possible..haha. I kept a sibling as well, so I will go ahead with another generation.. :]

Mr. V. I breed until 10 months as well.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I feel they have a good 6 months of breeding power in them.

Your pair is somewhere in the nest right now! They just hacthed!


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

That's a pretty betta. I like his body coloring.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

he's really pretty 

Have you started getting consistant coloring yet?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Mr. V.. YAYAY! *jumping with joy* haha.. Not really. But I am very excited! Youll have to send me some pics when they are free swimming. :]
B143- thank you! 
Jk-I am starting to get a lot of Cambodian Pastel with some green and blue colorings in a butterfly kind of look like the CT in this thread(no name yet, ideas?) But I am also getting some nice red blue marbles. All seem to have a butterfly look.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow your male is really amazing and i love the body color. is it a white iridescent or Cambodian? (cant really see in the pictures)


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you! And he is a Cambodian with a blue green butterfly look.. And I know.. The pics suck! haha. My Cannon (camera) is at my dads. :[


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

crowntail lover said:


> Thank you! And he is a Cambodian with a blue green butterfly look.. And I know.. The pics suck! haha. My Cannon (camera) is at my dads. :[


Ohh i want a cannon so bad or a nikon:/ i cant wait! 


Are you going to be breeding your CT?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I finally got mine! I have been wanting one for 3 years now.

And I am hoping to continue on to the 4th generation this year..
But I will have 2 other spawns along with this one..so I will be busy. :]


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

crowntail lover said:


> I finally got mine! I have been wanting one for 3 years now.
> 
> And I am hoping to continue on to the 4th generation this year..
> But I will have 2 other spawns along with this one..so I will be busy. :]


Oh i see. I think its hard to keep everyone updated when you have two spawns going on:/ i tried it and my spawning update thread died:[


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Aww.. Its not that bad once the fry dont need their daddy anymore.You dont have to worry about him eating them..all you have to focus on is feeding the proper foods and keeping the water clean and healthy so the babies can grow and grow and grow.. So you can keep everyone updated. lol. Its a lot less stressful if you have all your supplies and a back up plan.. :] Im actually going to wait until school is almost over and i have both my new pairs in before I spawn.. that way I have more time to care for all three spawns, at the same time. tehe.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I will be doing a lot of out door spawns this summer. I can't wait!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Mr. V- I am actually thinking about doing a outdoor summer spawn using the shallow spawn method with the pair I will be getting from you. But I will be doing the shallow spawn method indoors with my CT's. Im not for sure about which method I am going to go with when I spawn my fancy marble HMPK pair. hummss.. What do you think?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It depends. If they're agressive then traditional method would work best but if they're passive any method would do.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I havent bought the Marbles yet..I have been looking on Aquabid but I havent found a pair that I want to work with yet...I think I'll just go with the trad. method just to be safe when I do get them in.


----------

